# jighead weights for plastics



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Members,
I was chatting to Southerly who said he preferred 1/8th ounce jigheads [on 3-4"soft plastics]in the harbour.Obviously,the jighead weight increases for soft plastics[ say 3-6"]inshore-but to what weight? What weight jighead do you prefer as your allrounder?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

personally i use the lightest possible as to get the most out of the drop time which also gives you the best mimic of a fish.

I would tell you u a size if i could remember i will have to look when i am at home for you.

Cheers 
Luke


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

For inshore I've been using 1/8 - 1/2. Most success has come on the 1/8, although 1/6 and 1/4 have also served well. I only go heavier if I feel I'm not getting down deep enough. Catching red rock cod and sergeant bakers tells me I'm deep enough - 1/8 did this for me last weekend when drifting with the drogue in about 15kt wind


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

It obviously depends on the current and winds. I often use 1/12 in close in areas of South Moreton Bay - however I will use 1/8 or 1/6 or 1/4 depending on current and take a few of each with me. I also have heavier jig heads for offshore and deep water.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

almost always fish with 1/8's changing up or down on weight depending on conditions...


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

it depends what you are targetting too johnno. I use the heavier 1/4 1/8th sizes on flathead - they kick up a bit of sand and hit the bottom and get their attention. for bream and ep's though i catch more on 1 12th or 24th with a much slower drop. BAsically try chopping and changing depending on all these factors: depth, target species, current, size of lure. Another thing to consider is the action of the tail: stick a 1/8th oz size 1/0 on a 2 inch flickbait and it won't swim too well....


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Good points


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I personally use 1/16oz way more than any other... in 3/0 for 5" stickbait, 1/0 for 4" and size 1 for 3" stickbait or 3" grub. This is for water to about 8 or 10m deep in Moreton Bay. I have occasionaly gone heavier, but more often than not, the lighter weight works better for me - more bites, far less snags.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I find that if I'm having to fish heavier than a 1/8 oz jig head... I may aswell paddle in.

I hate fishing in strong tides/winds.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.I see gamakatsu darter jigheads,midget circle hook gamakatsu jigheads,squidgee needle keeper jigheads,tt...Hook size for a 3" gulp seems to be 1/0 - 2 in 1/8th on the average-varying for current and species... does type of jighead matter?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

Only really matters i guess if you are working a snaggy area, then i would go for something consealed in the soft plastic etc.

I use TT jig heads are they are a bit cheaper and use Gamakastu hooks


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I like TT jigheads for the gamakatsu hooks 1/8, 1/16 and occasioanlly 1/4 for general use, for fishing the surf rock walls etc the larger jigheads are the go right up to 2oz, there are some TT jigheads on ebay at the moment. I also use their hidden weight these are great on stick baits etc they just give yu that little more control and feel and of course are great in snaggy areas.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya, reckon shape, and hook eye placement, matters too. Darters won't sink as quickly as round heads in current. Ninety degree hook eye in the jighead better for vertical presentations/deep drifting. 45 degree hook eye better for lateral presentations. Then you have hook eyes on the very nose of some jigheads, which will stop you going insane if lots of weed about (where a 90 degree hook eye in the joghead will collect every strand of weed. Jih heads ain't jig heads, and there's actually more to em than just their weight. Cheers.


----------

